# What's the best single-hook baits for trouts on spinning tackles?



## fishinknots (Mar 2, 2010)

I am not much of a fly fisherman. I'd like to try trout fishing with light spinning tackles, some suggested 2-4lb test line with 1/32-1/8oz lures.

I tried single-hook roostertails. For some reason, the blades on those didn't spin as good as the triple-hook ones. 

It's always good to have options......What other baits would you recommend? I have a few Rapalas, however, they are all triple hooks.

I'd appreciate any suggestions, even just an idea.....

Thanks.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 2, 2010)

I use single-hook Mepps, Panther Martin, and Blue Fox spinners.  All of them spin just fine.

Small jigs also work well.


----------



## GONoob (Mar 2, 2010)

I find myself replacing my rooster tails frequently because it gets bent from catching fish. I get about 4-5 fish/rooster tail before I toss it. 

This was getting expensive so I switched to some brand wallmart carried in 5 pack. Works just as well.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 2, 2010)

You didn't specify artificial only, so by far the best single hook bait I have ever used for trout on spinning tackle is whole kernel corn.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 2, 2010)

Backlasher82 said:


> You didn't specify artificial only, so by far the best single hook bait I have ever used for trout on spinning tackle is whole kernel corn.



I agree.  Corn is deadly.  I just assumed he meant artificial.


----------



## Dewaholic (Mar 2, 2010)

while I was up in alaska I would kill them with a silver crocidile spoon, silver with red reflective tape. most would get it on the fall.


----------



## spotchasser (Mar 2, 2010)

try a joe fly its a mix of a rooster tail and dry fly


----------



## Dewaholic (Mar 2, 2010)

you can also tie on a fly, put a bobber up about 2 foot or so and the weight of the bobber would let you cast out. Then just move or jerk the bobber which would in tern move the fly.


----------



## fishinknots (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions there, guys....

Yep, roostertails are my favorite for LM, spotted, and white bass for several years. I bought a couple from BPS a few weeks ago and they came in single hooked originally. Somehow, these two didn't perform well. I just don't see how the performance of the spinners gets effected by the single hooks. Maybe it's just these two.

I also have a bluefox Vibrax, didn't get a chance to try it that day. I will definitely sue it this weekend.....

And, yes, I meant artificial. I was fishing at IF before the DH regions start. So, artificial single hook only......

I will check out T magnets and Joe fly. I actually like the bobber and fly idea....

BTW, next Thursday, 3/11, BPS has Wordens roostertails on daily sale, 94 cents a piece, limit 12 per person. I am sneaking out from work to grab some.....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 3, 2010)

Panther Martin first with Joe's Flies running a close second!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2010)

The only spinning lures you'll ever need for trout are Mepps, Blue Fox, and Panther Martin spinners. For normal trout fishing with UL tackle, use the # 0 or # 1 Mepps Aglia, gold blade, plain hooks (no fuzzy stuff.) The #1 Blue Fox also works great, gold blade, no dressing. Panther Martin # 4 in gold blade and black/yellow polka dot body. For bigger fish on heavier spinning tackle, use # 2 Mepps Aglia (same color) or # 2 or # 3 Blue Fox, or # 6 Panther Martin.


----------



## fishinknots (Mar 3, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> The only spinning lures you'll ever need for trout are Mepps, Blue Fox, and Panther Martin spinners. For normal trout fishing with UL tackle, use the # 0 or # 1 Mepps Aglia, gold blade, plain hooks (no fuzzy stuff.) The #1 Blue Fox also works great, gold blade, no dressing. Panther Martin # 4 in gold blade and black/yellow polka dot body. For bigger fish on heavier spinning tackle, use # 2 Mepps Aglia (same color) or # 2 or # 3 Blue Fox, or # 6 Panther Martin.



In every details...... Thanks a lot..... They are now on my shopping list.....


----------



## Gbang (Mar 4, 2010)

I have caught trout on a Super Fluke with a 3/0 hook on the Cumberland River.Give it a try


----------



## fishinknots (Mar 5, 2010)

Gbang said:


> I have caught trout on a Super Fluke with a 3/0 hook on the Cumberland River.Give it a try


Wow, will do....


----------

